
Instagram’s Christmas Crackdown - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/12/instagrams-christmas-crackdown-meme-accounts/579055/
======
Rjevski
Good. A lot of meme accounts are just spam, reposting the same crap over and
over again with no attribution or credit to the original author.

I also can’t feel bad for the people that lost their main source of income
from this. If your main source of income is reposting shit (that you haven’t
even created yourself) on the internet then that’s the main problem right
there and this is a good wake-up call.

Nothing wrong with memes per se and there is a place for them (subreddits,
Imgur, 9Gag, etc) but I feel like they are just noise as far as social media
is concerned. I was definitely annoyed by the constant stream of them and
other “funny” (but not really) content back when I had a Facebook account.

I wish social media platforms make an actual set of rules they enforce about
only posting your own, original content instead of reposting shit. This is
what I miss about forums - there’s always been a list of rules and a
moderation team that dictates what’s appropriate and not and deletes
inappropriate content. I was in fact surprised when I realised modern social
media has none of that and you can pretty much get away with anything (even if
it gets reported) as long as it doesn’t blow up in popularity

